# Full detail BMW Z4 ///M coupe



## Jochen (May 21, 2007)

This detail was done over 4 days. No time pressure from the owner so I took my time. It's called detailing for a reason :thumb:

On arrival:














































Wheels look pretty clean










Or maybe not??



















Paint didn't looked too bad. A bit dull and swirled



















I decided to take the wheels off. There wasn't much room around the brake discs and there was a lot of tar and wheel weight residue to be removed so in the end this would save me a lot of effort and give me a beter result.



















Looks great!










Only some stuborn caked on brake dust










Sprayed with IronX



















To my surprise the IronX wasn't up to the job. After a few hits and agitating it with a brush it didn't quite seem to remove the stains...

I removed the tar and then tried claying it with no result. Hand polishing also had no effect... Jochen 0 - brake dust 1 

As a revenge I cleaned the wheel arche 










On to the next one!




























After all the wheels and arches were cleaned it was time to wash the paintwork. Starting with the door and trunk shuts.



















The engine bay was also cleaned but wasn't really dirty to start with, just a bit dusty. Some APC 1:10 agitated with a brush and a quick blast from the PW on low pressure.

(before pic, after yet to come)









Now it was time for a foam, wash, clay wash and dry 










Clean as a whistle!



















The polishing can begin! Rolled inside to take a first decent look at the paintwork.




























Nothing too bad. I opted for a LC polishing pad with MensPO203S:

Before:









After one hit:









After second hit:









Working my way around the gigantic hood.









Nice and crisp!









Before:









After:









Before:









After:









Before:









After:









A-pillar before:









After:









Before:









After:









Done!










Just one after 









After this correction stage I went around the car once more with a blue 3M pad and Menz FF 85rd to ensure a crisp finish




























After the paint was fully corrected I gave the car an IPA wipe down and applied some Poorboys Black Hole. For LSP I chose Jeffs Acrylic Jet Trigger but for some reason it wasn't very easy to work with. I think it had something to do with the humid weather but it was kinda streaky and left a cloudy finish. After some buffing and Last Touch it was ok but it was clear to me this was not the way to go... Not today anyway 

I continued to the interior and after a thorough vacuum it was time to clean the leather!










I used Glipstone gentle cleaner with a AutoGlym hi tech hand pad
Which left it looking like this:










And my bucket like this:










After applying the Glipsone conditioner, most of the plastics got some PB's natural look dressing to make them look like new again :thumb:

Time to attack the exhausts!





































After some pondering I decided to protect the paintwork with good old & trusty Collinite 476S for some nice gloss and durability!

Wax curing:









Applied PB's trim restorer



















On the back window there was some staining on the glass, prolly from standing water










But nothing Carlack glass cleaner couldn't tackle!










Gave the car an complete Last Touch wipe down and that was it! It had been raining for 2 days now but luckily i have my tent  Unfortunately it was impossible to take decent after pictures because of the bright light reflecting from the tents roof 

Anyway:








































































































































Thanks for reading


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Great job..looks very nice


----------



## dodd87 (May 22, 2011)

Looks really nice, a lot of effort gone into that. Lovely cars these, good stuff! 

Matt


----------



## OldskoolRS (May 5, 2011)

Lovely job there. Black looks great when it's clear and shiny.:thumb:


----------



## Kobeone (Dec 14, 2011)

Good job mate :thumb: that is one big bonnet!!


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Excellent job there mate! Nice one to read too!


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

Love these cars and great job!


Wheel with the problems looks like a light refurb and lacquer sprayed over previous brake-dust!


----------



## twink (Mar 31, 2012)

cracking job mate


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2012)

brilliant work


----------



## danielek. (Apr 10, 2012)

Well done and beautiful effect. 
Car looks like new. :thumb:


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Great job there mate.


----------



## Jochen (May 21, 2007)

Thanks guys, appreciate it!


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Very nice detail Jochen! The Paintwork looks a lot more crisp and clear! 
The interior looks very nice now too! The seats must have been very dirty!


----------



## Yowfailed (Mar 14, 2012)

amiller said:


> Love these cars and great job!
> 
> Wheel with the problems looks like a light refurb and lacquer sprayed over previous brake-dust!


A truly great job and I agree entirely with the above. I collected an almost new A4 some years ago and found that all wheels we're showing the exact same problem. Some Muppet had done minor 'kerbing' repairs without first removing or cleaning the wheels. Laquer had sealed in the brake dust!


----------



## Jochen (May 21, 2007)

amiller said:


> Love these cars and great job!
> 
> Wheel with the problems looks like a light refurb and lacquer sprayed over previous brake-dust!





Yowfailed said:


> A truly great job and I agree entirely with the above. I collected an almost new A4 some years ago and found that all wheels we're showing the exact same problem. Some Muppet had done minor 'kerbing' repairs without first removing or cleaning the wheels. Laquer had sealed in the brake dust!


Some wheels indeed showed some traces of a respray so you could be right. Never thought of that at the moment


----------



## jamesgti (Aug 9, 2007)

Great work mate.


----------



## rallyman1978 (Aug 8, 2007)

Great job on that - theres a place in the heart for a Z4M


----------



## maya (May 14, 2011)

nice work


----------



## twitchDC5 (Mar 4, 2012)

an amazing car and finish.


----------



## *Das* (Aug 9, 2010)

Lovely car, grand job


----------



## NL-J (Jun 14, 2008)

Great job :thumb: Nice Z4M


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

Very nice finish - love the ZM Coupe cars - my fav BMW's :thumb:


----------



## Bkjames (Sep 13, 2006)

Great work


Brian


----------



## Jochen (May 21, 2007)

Thanks all! :thumb:


----------



## prokopas (Apr 29, 2010)

Great work


----------



## ckeir.02mh (Jan 5, 2012)

Beautifull or should i say mennacing :argie:

Just a quick question: Where did you get your tent? lol

Thanks
Chris


----------



## Jochen (May 21, 2007)

ckeir.02mh said:


> Beautifull or should i say mennacing :argie:
> 
> Just a quick question: Where did you get your tent? lol
> 
> ...


Thanks Chris!

Can't remember where I bought it, some shop in Holland. I do remember it was 150€ and I had a hard time finding a tent that was 4 x 6 m. Most are 3 x 6 or 4 x 8.


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

Great job there!


----------



## VenomUK (Oct 13, 2011)

Thats awesome, Love the 3M Coupe and in the best colour too!


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

Nice work especially on the exhaust tips nice turn around.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Good work looks great


----------



## mattcoupturbo (Aug 14, 2006)

Lovely job on a gorgeous car.


----------



## Jochen (May 21, 2007)

Thanks guys! Appreciate it :thumb:


----------



## deni2 (May 4, 2011)

I'm looking at the post third time. Can't get enough :argie::argie::argie:.


----------



## Jochen (May 21, 2007)

Update:

The owner of this Z4M contacted me last week to ask if I could wash this beast. He has all the equipment and stuff and already washed it once but this time the car was pretty dirty and he just didn't had the time to do it right.
Nice to see he really looks after his car since I spend a lot of time on it and he's prolly gonna contact me again for future washes.

It was a standard wash with pre-foam, wash with Shampoo Plus, wheels cleaned with bilberry, some Last Touch on paintwork, tires dressed and exhausts polished. Then vacuumed the interior, cleaned the glass and a quick wipe in the interior and done. Car was still looking spotless afterwards! :thumb:


No pics though, sorry


----------



## Chester (Jan 15, 2007)

Jochen said:


> Some wheels indeed showed some traces of a respray so you could be right. Never thought of that at the moment


I too was very surprised about the part of the report with IronX. I was thinking of getting some for when I take my wheels off, and try and remove some tar pitting and such like. Based on what's been said here, I'll still be investing.

Nice job BTW :thumb:


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

What a great job, good to hear it is being looked after as well, from all your hard work.

Thanks, John Tht.


----------



## josadler (Jul 14, 2010)

Jochen said:


> Thanks Chris!
> 
> Can't remember where I bought it, some shop in Holland. I do remember it was 150€ and I had a hard time finding a tent that was 4 x 6 m. Most are 3 x 6 or 4 x 8.


Great job.
Don' You have the invoice lying around somewhere, because i'am also interested in a tent measuring 4 by 6m and as i'am also living in Belgium Holland is not that far away.


----------



## vpricey (May 8, 2006)

Very nice, good work.


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Great Finish :thumb:


----------



## Jochen (May 21, 2007)

Chester said:


> I too was very surprised about the part of the report with IronX. I was thinking of getting some for when I take my wheels off, and try and remove some tar pitting and such like. Based on what's been said here, I'll still be investing.
> 
> Nice job BTW :thumb:


It's definitely worth the investment, great product! :thumb:



josadler said:


> Great job.
> Don' You have the invoice lying around somewhere, because i'am also interested in a tent measuring 4 by 6m and as i'am also living in Belgium Holland is not that far away.


Check pm :wave:


----------



## Jochen (May 21, 2007)

Another update:

the owner brought the car to me yesterday for a wash. I'm the only one who is washing the car atm so it's nice to see the evolotion after the detail. I've washed it a good few time now and the protection is long gone. I only wash it once a month or even two months so everytime he brings it to me it's pretty dirty (he uses it quite a lot).
The paintwork is still looking very good though, just some very light swirls and stuff. After the winter I will suggest a small detail to bring it back to a 100%.

No before pics, I forgot :wall: Just some crapy phone pics 

soacking in Magifoam:



















After foaming a thorough rinse and cleaned the wheels with WB 1:4, scrubed tires with APC 1:10
TBM wash with Shampoo Plus and drying with lot's of LT, polished exhausts and dressed the tires. 
Vacuumed inside, applied Gloss-it leather stuff to the seats and PB dressing on most of interior plastics. Cleaned windows with Turtle Wax glass cleaner.
A nice 3h job 



















Thanks for watching :wave:


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

lovely car:argie:


----------



## Jochen (May 21, 2007)

TopSport+ said:


> lovely car:argie:


Indeed! And a lovely car needs to be shiny  :detailer:


----------



## illeagalhunter (Jun 17, 2007)

Lovely job ,so much like a GT6


----------



## mastacrx (Sep 23, 2012)

a black beemer, there's nothing better!


----------



## CleanDetail (Mar 7, 2009)

Nice Turn Around! Love the Z4 Coupe, such a nice shape.

ATB
Nick


----------



## beed (Dec 11, 2012)

Tidy car! instead of iron X should try TRIX decent stuff!!


----------



## Jochen (May 21, 2007)

beed said:


> Tidy car! instead of iron X should try TRIX decent stuff!!


Yep, used TRIX some time ago and it's indeed good stuff. But the last webshop I ordered from didn't stocked it so I'm using Wolf deironizer right now. Also pretty good but I liked TRIX better in the rims for the tar removal


----------



## johnnykimble (Jan 14, 2013)

lovely stuff mate


----------



## Jochen (May 21, 2007)

Another update! After the last wash I recommended the owner to have a little refinement detail done to bring back the shine to a 100% and renew the protection. So yesterday was that day 

On arrival:













Wheels cleaned with Smart Wheels, EZ brush en Swissvax bruch. Tires scrubbed with Surfex HD 1:10



Then I sprayed the car with Valet Pro citrus pre-wash an left it to soak for 5min or so.





Then it was time to test out my new Microfiber Madness Incredimitt  (and I loved it!)



Clayed the car using DJ supernatural clay and DJBS. After this it was time to clean up the paint, I used Rejuvenate on a green Gloss-it polishing pad with a DA.



After the paint was as smooth as glass I applied 2 coats of Collinite 845. then dressed the tires with Meg's gell, polished the exausts and wheels with Meg's All Metal Polish and cleaned the windows. Inside was just a vacuum and a wipe down with PB's Natural Look dressing 1:1 and wiped down the leather with APC 1:20.
Also cleaned the door sills with Carlack AIO and a final wipe down with Last Touch leaving the car lloking like this:



























:argie::wave:


----------



## Kash-Jnr (Mar 24, 2013)

AMAZING! Really enjoyed every picture!


----------



## Wout_RS (Jun 13, 2012)

Great job Jochen! Keep up the good work!


----------



## Jochen (May 21, 2007)

Another update! The owner contacted me, saying the car was a bit dirty and he didn't knew where to start. That's my cue! 


















































































Started out with the engine bay, used Surfex HD 1:10 to clean it.
Cleaned the wheels with smart wheels and then foamed with AutoFoam. Washed, clayed, washed and dried. You know the drill... 










The paint wasn't looking to bad and we agreed to just give it a quick clean. I used Though Prep on a light polishing pad with the DA:





































All done!



















Applied a coat of Britemax #5










Also dressed the tires, cleaned the windows, cleaned the seats with APC 1:20 and Gloss-it leather stuff, cleaned the windows, vacumed, polished the exhausts, and a coat of Sonax BSD for extra protection.



























































































:wave:


----------



## hovnojede (Aug 9, 2012)

Awesome car. And good thing he always comes back to you. 

BTW, did you clean the steering wheel or is it just me that it looks dirty?


----------



## Alfa male (Jun 16, 2009)

Awesome results and glad to see the owner saw sense and ditched those horrid good wheels. 

Sounds like he has more money than sense if he needs to pay for someone to wash the car too !!


----------



## mjn (May 16, 2011)

Looks lovely. :thumb:

Which LC pad did you use at the beginning?


----------



## Jochen (May 21, 2007)

hovnojede said:


> Awesome car. And good thing he always comes back to you.
> 
> BTW, did you clean the steering wheel or is it just me that it looks dirty?


I didn't clean ed the steering wheel! Didn't saw anything wrong with it at the moment I guesse but in the photo it does look a bit dirty indeed :lol:. Next time! :thumb:



Alfa male said:


> Awesome results and glad to see the owner saw sense and ditched those horrid good wheels.
> 
> Sounds like he has more money than sense if he needs to pay for someone to wash the car too !!


IRL the wheels looked kinda nice once you got used to them... but these BBS look a LOT better indeed.
The owner does wash his car sometimes but he is a bit busy and can't spend hours and hours on cleaning his car so when it gets too dirty he calls me to clean it 



mjn said:


> Looks lovely. :thumb:
> 
> Which LC pad did you use at the beginning?


I thing it's calles hydro pad or something, not that good tbh. A bit brittle like Menz pads... I use Gloss-it pads now and they are :argie:


----------



## illeagalhunter (Jun 17, 2007)

Wow great job done , I love these cars . So Tirumph GT6


----------



## Kirkyworld (Jan 12, 2014)

Brilliant work mate :thumb:


----------



## khurum6392 (Oct 11, 2012)

lovely job well done


----------



## Stu Mac (Aug 18, 2014)

Great job and attention to detail! Cheers for posting


----------

